# Bilder bearbeiten mit Poser



## RicoOL (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Grafik Freaks 

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab Photoshop und Poser 6. Mit PS kenn ich mich schon recht gut aus aber Poser hab ich neu. Jetzt möchte ich gern Ein Bild erstellen was nachher so aussieht: http://www.e-frontier.com/article/articleview/2150/1/928/

Mein Problem ist, das ich weder Englisch kann noch mich mit dem Program auskenne. Ich hab mal versucht ein Profilbild von mir mit Poser zu laden aber ich bekomm nur ein verschobenes Gesicht hin. könnte mir vielleicht jemand nen Tip geben woher ich Einsteiger Tuts her bekomme, oder könnte jemand das Tut überarbeiten? Ich find das Endprodukt absolut Geil und möchte das natürlich auch selbst umsetzen können.

lg


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2007)

Hast du mal in die Poser Hilfe geschaut?
Ich glaube dort sollte es eine Anleitung geben wie man eigene Gesichter im Programm nutzt.
Bei älteren Versionen brauchte es übrigens ein Profilbild und eines von Vorne.

Hab Poser leider nichtmehr da, hab das Programm verkauft weil ich es recht schlecht finde, vor allem die Leistung die es fordert für Aufgaben wo andere 3D Software noch fast im Tiefschlaf ist....


----------



## RicoOL (24. Juni 2007)

Bei meiner Version muß ich auch das von vorn und ein profilbild laden. Wenn du sagst es ist nicht so doll, welches ist denn dann besser? Noch kann ich es umtauschen.Dann hol ich mir lieber ein sinnvolleres was auch besser  zu bedienen ist. Mit Photoshop werd ich ja sicher sowas nicht hin bekommen oder? Zumindest wüßte ich nicht wie das gehen sollte.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2007)

Also das was du oben siehst sollte auch mit Photoshop machbar sein, allerdings vermutlich nicht ganz so einfach wie in Poser.

Wenn es nur um Menschen in Posen geht, ist wohl Poser der einzige Vertreter seiner Art der mir bekannt ist.
Allerdings kann man mit ein wenig Übung einen Menschen auch in einem 3D Programm wie 3Ds Max oder Cinema4D selber modellieren und texturieren.
Es ist natürlich mehr Aufwand als in Poser, jedoch sind die Programme in der Regel schneller was die Verarbeitungs und Renderzeiten betrifft und ausgereifter.

Ich will Poser nicht schlechtreden, und das Programm hat seine Daseinsberechtigung am Markt. Jedoch sind die Möglichkeiten anderer Software weitaus größer, und die Software selbst stabiler schneller aufgebaut.

Natürlich braucht alles seine Einarbeitungszeit. Warum hast du Poser direkt gekauft und nicht erstmal mit der Testversion experimentiert ?


----------



## RicoOL (24. Juni 2007)

Das ist eigentlich recht schnell erklärt. Ich bin zu meinem Kumpel in den Laden gegangen(er kennt sich mit solcher Software ganz gut aus) hab ihn gefragt womit ich meine Bilder soweit bearbeiten kann wie ich es möchte, und er hat mir das in die Hand gedrückt.
Woran er nicht gedacht hat ist , das ich von dem i keinen Schimmer hab und es nicht wirklich eine leicht verständliche Anleitung dazu in Deutsch gibt. Ich möchte ja nunmal nichts bewegtes machen und dafür scheint Poser ja vom Grund her zu sein. Ich möchte einfach nur meine Portraits oder Ganzkörperfotos nehmen und ihnen das gewisse etwas verpassen.
Mit Photoshop ist ja schon einiges möglich, nur sieht es irgendwie immer nach Photoshop aus. Mit 3d Formen zu arbeiten gibt den Bildern doch noch ein ganz anderes Aussehen.
Tja nun steh ich natürlich da...ich poser*gg* kann ich denn mit diesem Cinema 4d meine Ziele erreichen oder ist es, gerade als Anfänger, sinnvoller sich 3dmax zuzulegen. Ich kann nicht laufend dahin gehen und umtauschen, dann meckert mein Kumpel auch.*gg*


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2007)

Ob man als Anfänger sich eher C4D oder 3Ds kann dir keiner beantworten.

Am besten auf den Herstellerseiten mal die Testversionen runterladen/bestellen und einfach drauf lostesten.
Deine Ziele kannst du damit erreichen, aber es ist auch nicht viel einfacher als in Poser.

Dein Kumpel hat dich meiner Meinung nach einfach schlecht beraten.
Das Bild dort oben ist mit PS mitteln nicht soo schwer nachzustellen.
Noch einfacher wird es eventuell wenn man eine günstige Einsteiger 3D-Software wir Bryce zur unterstützung nimmt (es geht aber auch ohne)
Nur halte ich Poser und andere hochpreisige Software für diesen Zweck für einen Overkill.
Vor allem wenn man sich mit der Materie noch nicht so wirklich auskennt.

Ich würde Poser Zurückbringen, und mir mal Testversionen der von mir erwähnten Programme besorgen.
Generell ist 3D Software aber in erster Linie nicht zum Bilder bearbeiten und Effekte in Bilder bringen gedacht, auch wenn es damit natürlich durchaus geht.

Oder mal hier im PS Forum nachfragen wie man das Ziel nur mit PS erreichen kann.


Edit: Übrigens, herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de


----------



## RicoOL (24. Juni 2007)

Ich werd gleich mal schauen ob ich im PS Forum hilfe bekomm. Dann bring ich das i morgen zurück und kauf mir ne Currywurst...lach
Die Anderen i`s werd ich mir aber trotzdem mal ansehen, wer weiss wozu es gut ist ;O)
Ich dank dir auf jeden Fall für die schnelle und Kompetente Hilfe 

lg
Rico


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2007)

Es kann nie schaden sich weitere Software anzuschauen. Und vor dem Kauf das nächste mal immer erstmal nach einer Testversion ausschau halten. Die gibts von den meisten Programmen.

Bitte den Erledigt Button unten anklicken wenn das Thema beendet ist


----------



## SilencerTheVampire (5. August 2007)

RicoOL hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebe Grafik Freaks
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab Photoshop und Poser 6. Mit PS kenn ich mich schon recht gut aus aber Poser hab ich neu. Jetzt möchte ich gern Ein Bild erstellen was nachher so aussieht: http://www.e-frontier.com/article/articleview/2150/1/928/
> 
> ...



also so wie du es probiert hast, ist es ganz klar das du es verschoben gerendert bekommst den du musst mit sogenanntem templates arbeiten, und auch da kannst du ein paar stunden Photoshop  hinzuziehen den so ganz fix geht es nicht,zumindest nicht wenn du ein ergebnis haben wirklich gut aussieht.


----------

